# Mill Pond in American Fork



## Zack Holdaway

Fished the mill pond today with my buddy.
We caught a couple Largies and a fish that we thought had never been discovered haha.
we couldnt figure out what it was i think it is a june sucker. Any one know?
Well here are some pics from the day


----------



## scott_rn

Looks like a june sucker.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6350&p=75781&hilit=june+sucker#p75781
Nice job on the bass as well.


----------



## iceicebaby

Yeah that has got to be a June Sucker. I thought Mill Pond was in Lehi and closed to fishing?


----------



## LOAH

Yeah, I thought it was closed too.

That's an ugly sucker!


----------



## Nor-tah

Nice report Zack I dont even know where it is so I have no idea if its closed. If it is, my guess is that one of these dudes know someone and has permission to fish it. They all live over there close. What did the junie bite? Are you going to mount it? :lol:


----------



## Zack Holdaway

yeah its CLOSED and under high security and yeah i have permission


----------



## HighLakesDrifter

I've always wanted to try to catch something out of there while standing on I-15, just to say that I've caught a fish while standing on the freeway. Yes, my mind ventures to haunts where few have previously trod (translation: I'm freaking weird).


----------



## hunterfisher

Wow nice largies.


----------



## chkrhntr

I ahve always wanted to fish that pond. Nice pics! that is a june sucker. How did it taste?


----------



## Jitterbug

I've been wondering about that place. I drive by it everyday on my way to work. Anybody know if the pond is fed by American Fork creek?

Congrats on the largies! Good looking fish! What did you catch them on? Just curious what you got them to bite during this cold front we've been having.


----------



## Zack Holdaway

sweet beavs and baby brush hogs


----------

